# Loki and Selene



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of Loki and Selene

Thought this one was cute, he had a weed stuck to his nose


----------



## Cyric (Jan 30, 2011)

Just awesome!

I've thought long and hard about owning a wolfdog. For now it's just thoughts.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.

(too short)


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

/jealous

I'll admit it. I'm quite jealous.

Cindy already knows how I feel about Loki and Selene. These pictures always make my days/evenings/weeks/months.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the first and last photos the most.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a few more

first two are of our rescue boy Max


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a couple shots I got off yesterday, with my youngest son Cole.

Selene wanting a kiss










Loki wanting a kiss




















































New house we built them


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

WOW! Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs! I love the house you built for them


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Two of my favorites!!! Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Niraya said:


> Two of my favorites!!! Beautiful as always!!!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

KaywinnitLee said:


> WOW! Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs! I love the house you built for them


Thanks, been trying to think of what different to do to the roof, dont like it like it is now, plus I worry about leaking in the middle of the two pieces of plywood that are side by side.
I ended up with about 15 extra landscaping timbers so i figure i'll go get a big piece of plastic and lay it down acrossed the roof and put a row of landscaping timbers acrossed it, will only have to get about 6 more of the timbers to complete it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I love Loki and Selene. They are so beautiful. I remember you posted a video of Loki in another thread and he is so charming cute.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, I got tons of videos of him, not sure what ones you might of seen but my youtube is loaded
Here's a couple more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s26eQz8xQg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8vi9SFQ134

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYaZLU6yDlk


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the scent marking one!! and butt scritches everywhere!! I have a newfound love <3 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Cindy23323 said:


> Thanks, I got tons of videos of him, not sure what ones you might of seen but my youtube is loaded
> Here's a couple more
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s26eQz8xQg
> 
> ...


The video I saw was Loki in the dog park, but these are really cool too. He is such a fantastic dog.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

There is no wolfdogs in Brazil. They're the most beautiful thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

None? Is it because of a law there?


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

Cindy23323 said:


> Thanks, been trying to think of what different to do to the roof, dont like it like it is now, plus I worry about leaking in the middle of the two pieces of plywood that are side by side.
> I ended up with about 15 extra landscaping timbers so i figure i'll go get a big piece of plastic and lay it down acrossed the roof and put a row of landscaping timbers acrossed it, will only have to get about 6 more of the timbers to complete it.


what about a "second floor" like a sunbathing deck


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

Cindy23323 said:


> None? Is it because of a law there?


No. After seeing these pics of Loki and Selene I thought about buying one, because I'm moving to a place with lots of space. 
The only wolfdog I found here is the czech wolfdog.
I also thought about buying a giant German shepherd, but I didn't find here too.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

Cindy23323 said:


> None? Is it because of a law there?


No, I don't know why. After seeing Loki and Selene's pics I thought about buying one, because I'm moving to a place with lots of space.
The only wolfdog I found here is the czech wolfdog.
I also tought about buying a Giant German Shepherd, but I'm not finding too.


----------

